# Looking to speak to egg donors/ receivers



## Sara May (Feb 8, 2016)

Hello all, 

I'm a journalist and I'm hoping to speak to anyone who can share their experience of egg donation. 

In particular I would like to speak with anyone who has had experiences using clinics abroad - or indeed in the UK - where you have felt pressured/hurried into making a decision or otherwise feel you were not made fully aware of processes and expense. 

My email is [email protected] if you'd like to speak openly, or anonymously. 

Thank you very much, 
Sara


----------

